# An early Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 23, 2021)

We are leaving tomorrow to go to Virginia to have Thanksgiving dinner with my daughter.
I'm bringing the turkey that I was suppose to roast.
It wasn't the plan but since I fell down the stairs a few weeks ago I'm not able to stand that long to make dinner. 
I'm much better now and so grateful to have such a caring daughter who took over the holiday dinner plans.
I'm wishing all of you a Happy Thanksgiving  since I probably won't be on the computer for the next couple of days.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 23, 2021)

Thank you, @Ruth n Jersey. I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2021)

Wishing the three of you a safe trip and a happy Thanksgiving visit with your family.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 23, 2021)

Eat lots of pie for me and have a safe and wonderful Thanksgiving


----------



## Devi (Nov 23, 2021)

Wishing a happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone - be safe and enjoy !!!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2021)

Ruth enjoy sitting this one out. Let them wait on you like the queen you are!


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks Ruth!  Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours, have a wonderful trip!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 23, 2021)

gobble...  gobble... @Ruth n Jersey  -  have a safe and Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## Llynn (Nov 23, 2021)

Enjoy your Holiday. Travel safely.


----------



## Jace (Nov 23, 2021)

Everyone have a safe and enjoyable Thanksgiving!

And all the graphics are beautiful!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 23, 2021)

Safe travels, and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## officerripley (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------

